

Steve Yegge's talk on Rhino - zacharypinter
http://sites.google.com/site/io/server-side-javascript-on-the-java-virtual-machine

======
jganetsk
Not much talk about Rhino, actually. But, a delightful rant nonetheless. Steve
has a good way of summing up what's going on in hackerdom today.

